# New 310Bhs And Old Dodge 2500 Ctd



## Brett (May 4, 2009)

I was curious if any of you guys tow with a older model Dodge like mine. It is a 24v 2500 Long Wheel Base 4wd, CTD. The truck is bone stock with new tires. Does anyone know of any towing problems I may run into or mods that would help me tow this beast.

Thanks
Brett


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Oh Car-ey! I think he's on the road right now, but Carey (AKA colorado-dirbikers) will be able to help you out..................
Oh yes, and welcome aboard!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

When you said "old" I thought you were gonna talk about a 12V, not a 24







Carey, and many others, can help you out. Alot of folks here tow with CTD's and love 'em. You will have no trouble with that camper - just be sure your w/d - sway control system is a good one.

-CC


----------



## Brett (May 4, 2009)

Well thats good news. I really did not want to buy another truck because I love the one I have. I traded in my 26 dutchmen for this beast and I take delivery on Friday and cant wait.

thanks


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Until Carey jumps in, you can go to "members" and do a "search" for "colorado dirtbikers", you can see some of the last posts he has made in reference to the CTD and towing in general...


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I tow 26RS in the Rockies with an "old" dodge, no issues with the engine but if an auto I just did a torque converter mod to lock the torque converter in 2nd and 3rd and haven't ever seen temps lower. I do have an aftermarket converter and VB (Goerend) but the mod will work on a stock trans, it just won't lock the converter in 2nd gear.

LMK if if you'd like more info.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

2500Ram said:


> I tow 26RS in the Rockies with an "old" dodge, no issues with the engine but if an auto I just did a torque converter mod to lock the torque converter in 2nd and 3rd and haven't ever seen temps lower. I do have an aftermarket converter and VB (Goerend) but the mod will work on a stock trans, it just won't lock the converter in 2nd gear.
> 
> LMK if if you'd like more info.


Welcome to the Site!!!

You will love the Camper.........lots of room for Mods on it as well........

Don't ask me how i know


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Can't help you with the CTD question, but wanted to welcome you to Outbackers.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Howier (Apr 26, 2009)

I pull mine with a 06 2500 long bed with a Hemi. Works fine for me, but I am looking for a diesel with 4 doors.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

As long as everything is in working order on your truck it will pull that camper just fine. I pull my 310 with a 2007.5 2500HD diesel and it's a pretty enjoyable experience. The Cummins is a great motor, as long as the tranny/brakes/suspension are still up to par and you pair it with a good quality WD/anti-sway hitch you should be fine. Congrats and enjoy, let's have some pics!


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey Brett,

First of all, welcome to the site! Secondly, I just purchased my "new to me" 2001 3/4 ton 24V 4X4 CTD with 162,000 miles on it. I hooked the travel trailer up to it last weekend and was amazed at how well it towed. Mine is all stock. No mods at all (although i'm waiting for the brown 'toy' delivery truck to hand me my new tow mirrors any day now) Engine and tranny are all stock, not even a chip. I won't say what we were towing the trailer with before the diesel, because it always starts a war on these sites with people comparing apples to oranges.

Anyway, enjoy the truck, enjoy the new trailer and feel free to hit me up anytime with questions. I'm a newbie to travel trailers and a newbie diesel owner so I'm not sure how much I can help, but I'll try.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

A friend of mine has a similar truck and he tows his 10,000 lb trailer with no trouble. He did recently get an Edge programmer and likes the extra power it gave him while still getting good mileage. The one thing I've read about the older 24V and 12V Cummins that is worth being aware of is something called the "killer dowel pin". It has nothing to do with towing but there is a dowel pin on the front of the engine that can work its way loose and drop into the motor causing catastrophic damage. There's a simple fix but the part is hard to get to. Go to www.turbodieselregister.com and do a search and you'll find out plenty of info on your truck.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Not much I can add except you need to watch your fuel pressure coming from the tank to the injector pump. There is a quality aftermarket lift pump made for your truck.

Your dodge will pull most any rv you like without worry.

Ive riden with a guy with a 99 pulling 22klbs. It done it just about as easy as the new trucks.

Have fun with it!

Carey


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

thelmasgang said:


> I won't say what we were towing the trailer with before the diesel, because it always starts a war on these sites with people comparing apples to oranges.


I have NO idea what you're talking about.









On second thought...I really don't have any idea. What are you talking about?


----------



## thelmasgang (Apr 27, 2009)

Airboss said:


> I won't say what we were towing the trailer with before the diesel, because it always starts a war on these sites with people comparing apples to oranges.


I have NO idea what you're talking about.









On second thought...I really don't have any idea. What are you talking about?








[/quote]

We were towing it with an '08 Tundra. Tundra's are GREAT trucks, just night and day when towing with the diesel.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

thelmasgang said:


> I won't say what we were towing the trailer with before the diesel, because it always starts a war on these sites with people comparing apples to oranges.


I have NO idea what you're talking about.









On second thought...I really don't have any idea. What are you talking about?








[/quote]

We were towing it with an '08 Tundra. Tundra's are GREAT trucks, just night and day when towing with the diesel.
[/quote]
Don't feel bad. Many of us started with 1/2 tons before realizing that we really needed a little more truck.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Nathan said:


> I won't say what we were towing the trailer with before the diesel, because it always starts a war on these sites with people comparing apples to oranges.


I have NO idea what you're talking about.









On second thought...I really don't have any idea. What are you talking about?








[/quote]

We were towing it with an '08 Tundra. Tundra's are GREAT trucks, just night and day when towing with the diesel.
[/quote]
Don't feel bad. Many of us started with 1/2 tons before realizing that we really needed a little more truck.








[/quote]

Or less. My dealer said I was fine with my TV, a '04 Ford Escape. But that 31RQS just proved to be a tad much, so I bumped it up a notch.


----------



## Brett (May 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the response I am looking forward to my 1st 3 hour trip before I take the 10 hour journey to Disney world in December. The shorter trip will hopefully raise any issues before the long trip with the kids.

Thanks
Brett


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Brett said:


> Thanks everyone for the response I am looking forward to my 1st 3 hour trip before I take the 10 hour journey to Disney world in December. The shorter trip will hopefully raise any issues before the long trip with the kids.
> 
> Thanks
> Brett


You mentioned earlier that you had a 2007+ tundra, have you had a chance to tow with your dodge yet? Does the dodge feel that much better? I am very close to purchasing a 2008 dodge 2500 with 6.7, i just dont want to go forward to find out that it isnt really that much better than what i have.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ask the dealer if you can have a demo dodge 6.7 for a day to test drive it. Tell him youd like to tow your trailer with it to compare with your toyota.

On second thought, maybe dont even tell them you want to tow a trailer. Just get the demo and go hook up your trailer.

Your standard auto insurance on your toyota should cover you anyway.

Go for a 20-30 mile drive and see what you think.

Any dealer has a demo that they would let you test drive for a day.

We have a dirt bike buddy who is a service manager for one of our local dodge dealerships. He gets to demo every vehicle offered from that dealership over the course of a model year. So whoever has the dodge truck will have to give it up for a day. If you are serious and the salesman knows it. he can get his hands on a demo for you.

Carey


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Ask the dealer if you can have a demo dodge 6.7 for a day to test drive it. Tell him youd like to tow your trailer with it to compare with your toyota.
> 
> On second thought, maybe dont even tell them you want to tow a trailer. Just get the demo and go hook up your trailer.
> 
> ...


I am certain the truck will tow better, but how much more stable is my question, regardless i do know with my trailer i am pushing the tundras limits.

I have been looking at a truck that is almost 3 hours from my house, i think it would be more than a day demo for me to do this unless i brought my trailer with and that may raise a red flag for them. Unfortunatly i cant get to the truck until after the 16th of this month when i return from a business trip. If my luck stays consistent the truck will have been sold by then, maybe not.

Its been a long search as i am looking for a 2500/3500 with a 8' bed and no dually, i am certain i want the 6.7 with auto. To add to this i need to stay used as i only have $12k to put down and i am upside down still on my tundra, i dont need a second mortgage attached to a truck. Since my daughter now has her license and drives my car i need to do something soon before the mileage starts to add up on the tundra....so the hunt has gotten serious.


----------

